# Who can do an SC60 emitter swap for me?



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 27, 2012)

I think it would be really cool to have a Nichia 219 swapped into a Zebralight SC60 but it looks like a tough nut to crack! Maybe someone knows the tricks to doing surgery on a Zebra?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 27, 2012)

Geeze - I don't recall seeing any threads about people modding Zebras. The SC600 is pretty easy to open and mod, but the smaller heads seem to be put together in a way that makes disassembly pretty tough. If anyone has some tricks I'd like to know too.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 28, 2012)

I tell you, I've looked at the SC60 about 100 different ways now and I honestly can't see how it can be done....though I almost know it can. :thinking:

Do you think an SC600 would work with a 219 (I realize the driver output on the highest mode would be way too high)? Or would that XM-L reflector be a no-no? I just have a strong desire to try out the 219 and to do so with my favorite UI which is Zebra's.

I also think I'm gonna have to try a Tri-EDC 219 LE.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 28, 2012)

The only person I know who has modded Zebralights before (headlamp versions) is DeFabricata.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 28, 2012)

Even if you could get the focus right, I think you would toast a 219 in a SC600.

I suppose anything is possible, but i wonder if the cost to do the mod is worth the price (likely the cost of the light itself). It looks to me like they put in the internals, then the LED, then the reflector and then just glued/press-fit the bezel ring into place. If you can get the bezel ring off you are all set - but that's the ? how.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 28, 2012)

You are going to have to break the glass to get to the LED. After the glass is broken and the remaining pieces removed, then you can pry the retaining ring (which is glued in place) with a flat head screwdriver or the like. After that you're on your own as I've never had to take it past replacing the glass. You can contact ZL and ask if they can provide you with a new glass or try to source one yourself. The hardest part is trying not to mangle up the reflector too bad. Good luck!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 28, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> You are going to have to break the glass to get to the LED.



Reasons why it really just isn't worth it........


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 28, 2012)

It's not as hard as it sounds. I used a bench vice to slowly apply pressure to the lens until it cracked then more until it broke completely. I would avoid using something like a hammer because you have no way of stopping the hammer when the glass breaks and you could easily damage the reflector. Again.. Very easy to do.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Jul 28, 2012)

Now we're getting somewhere! 

I don't have the skills or confidence to do this but I'm certainly willing to pay someone if they do. And, *I just happen to have an extra DEAD SC60* (one that I fried finding out what would happen if I used 2 x RCRs....DUURRRH!) *that they are welcome to practice on.*


----------



## justanotherguy (Sep 20, 2012)

I could use that sc60 for parts since ZL hasnt anything to offer........??????


----------

